

Ask PG: Syntax highlighting on HN - d0m

Title is self explanatory.. but a simple syntax highlighting format in comments would make code discussion so much better.
======
debacle
There are many things that HN needs before syntax highlighting. I don't think
there's any interest in implementing real improvements to HN, except in a
limited fashion.

~~~
27182818284
On the other hand, of all the things to implement syntax highlighting could be
very easy with a library like [http://google-code-
prettify.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/README....](http://google-code-
prettify.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/README.html)

------
tobylane
That's the territory of extensions normally, but I haven't seen any Chrome
extensions worth keeping yet.

